# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > مقاله: اولين مقاله در مورد تاريخچه بازي هاي كامپيوتري

## hamedkh16522

با سلام اين فايلو براي اولين بار بر روي اين سايت قرار ميدهم .اميدوارم آشنايي براي دوستان باشد.
لطفا نظرات خود را پس از مطالعه در همين تاپيك قرار دهيد.
فايل Pdf
در لينك زير مي توانيد فايل را دانلود نماييد.
http://www.4shared.com/document/QT45iXbn/pdf.html

----------

